# Texas rig tip



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Take a tooth pick, insert it into the hole in your bullet weight where the line is coming out. Break off the tip of the tooth pick down in the hole this will stop your weight from sliding all over the place and wrapping around vegetation. Make sure to get enough of the tooth pick down in the hole so that the weight does not move other wise, it was a waste of time doing it. Found this very helpful for me figured I'd pass it along.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the toothpick in a pinch. I also like to use the rubber bobber stops that you can get for slide floats. You can peg it tight or give it a little room. You can even slide it up the line to make a quick caralina rig.


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

This is also called pegging just in case someone ever asks about what pegging is 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

